# GNex and I are having a 1 night stand. Ask away.



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

It's a honest to goodness, completely final, same as you'd find currently sitting in a Verizon Wireless store, Verizon Wireless Galaxy Nexus.

Have at it.


----------



## RobStemen (Jun 13, 2011)

LTE or GSM?


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

RobStemen said:


> LTE or GSM?


LTE. Let me clarify the original post.


----------



## RobStemen (Jun 13, 2011)

Very cool. Has it been overhyped, in your opinion, or do you think that it matches up with what we're looking forward to?


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

RobStemen said:


> Very cool. Has it been overhyped, in your opinion, or do you think that it matches up with what we're looking forward to?


No, it deserves the hype. I've played with it before, and the little animations that make the iTool cool are all here, and they just make the whole thing sexier.

I did notice the radio has problems when signal gets low, or there's an issue with handing off between cell phone towers.

My TBolt isn't having this problem....could be part of the delays ????


----------



## zeuswsu (Jun 23, 2011)

How's the screen? How is it at low brightness? I know I've heard some people say it doesn't look very good at low brightness.

I hope this one night stand is outside the sheets. Eww.


----------



## rubinio (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm sure it feels awesome to have something that the rest of us only wishes and dreams of, so does the phone seem ready for the public ,or could the phone be a reason for the Verizon delay ? Any idea of the release ? My droid is slowly dying and I need the gnex , is it a pretty smooth build and user friendly ? Can I make my ' ibuddies ' shut up with a smoother system and of course superior ;-) anyway hope you hold it close all night.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

zeuswsu said:


> How's the screen? How is it at low brightness? I know I've heard some people say it doesn't look very good at low brightness.
> 
> I hope this one night stand is outside the sheets. Eww.


The screen looks GREAT to me, but another co-worker said he thought, "its not THAT GREAT" but then I realized, its got that dark, blueish/purpleish live wallpaper. I just tried a bright one, and HELLO!!!!

At low brightness it's fine. I just turned it all the way up, and turned it all the way down. It looks just fine even at low brightness. The auto brightness tends to be conservative though, which is fine by me.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> It's a honest to goodness, completely final, same as you'd find currently sitting in a Verizon Wireless store, Verizon Wireless Galaxy Nexus.
> 
> Have at it.


How does it feel build quality/durability wise? Is it flimsy at all? (Other than the battery cover) Say compared to a Droid x. I posted a thread earlier but you seem like a better source right now


----------



## tjthebest (Aug 3, 2011)

How about some of your thoughts about it? How does it feel in the hand? Are the 3 buttons responsive or is there lag time when pressing them?


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

rubinio said:


> I'm sure it feels awesome to have something that the rest of us only wishes and dreams of, so does the phone seem ready for the public ,or could the phone be a reason for the Verizon delay ? Any idea of the release ? My droid is slowly dying and I need the gnex , is it a pretty smooth build and user friendly ? Can I make my ' ibuddies ' shut up with a smoother system and of course superior ;-) anyway hope you hold it close all night.


I've played with it before. And honestly, since I'm going to give it back tomorrow, I haven't really loaded much on it. I kinda want to wait until I get mine to find all the cool little surprises.

As I alluded to earlier, the radio issues are starting to bug me. It seems to get unstable around low signal scenarios. For reference, I'm running 4.0.1. This is the only thing I see that really makes me think it could be held back to tweak it some more.

No idea on release. And even if I did, I couldn't tell ya. NDA's....

Smooth as butter. No stutter or lag, anywhere, yet. It just works. And yes, it's pretty user friendly. It actually walks you through using the phone right after you finish setting it up. Pretty cool.

This is the closest you're going to get to an iPhone killer for awhile.

I don't usually cuddle, but I'll make an exception for her


----------



## zeuswsu (Jun 23, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> The screen looks GREAT to me, but another co-worker said he thought, "its not THAT GREAT" but then I realized, its got that dark, blueish/purpleish live wallpaper. I just tried a bright one, and HELLO!!!!
> 
> At low brightness it's fine. I just turned it all the way up, and turned it all the way down. It looks just fine even at low brightness. The auto brightness tends to be conservative though, which is fine by me.


Awesome thanks for that. I had the Droid charge for a while and loved that screen so I assume its probably at least equal if not better then that.

Any idea if they had incipio accessories in the Verizon store? Love their cases....I know they had one for the charge in store.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> How does it feel build quality/durability wise? Say compared to a Droid x. I posted a thread earlier but you seem like a better source right now


It's pretty light. Like the RAZR, but unlike the SGS1, it feels sturdier. Its got JUST enough weight to feel like it can withstand some abuse. But just thinking about someone mistreating this baby makes me cringe.

The Droid X is sturdier for sure, its got more metal/alloys in it. But its also heavier and thicker than the GNex. It feels fine. Sammy did well.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

tjthebest said:


> How about some of your thoughts about it? How does it feel in the hand? Are the 3 buttons responsive or is there lag time when pressing them?


Its going to be my next phone, that means A LOT to me, ja ja. I don't use just any phone for my daily driver. It's like how I feel about girls. I got a lot of sides, but seldom do I pick a main course









Feels great in my hand. It is tall though. So reaching the top of the screen to drag down the window shade does require me stretching my hand a bit (if the back of the phone is laying on my hand, to reach the top I have to raise my fingers towards my thumb) Don't have to do that with my TBolt.

There is no lag with the 3 main buttons. I know it looked like in the demos, but nope, they work and feel great.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

zeuswsu said:


> Awesome thanks for that. I had the Droid charge for a while and loved that screen so I assume its probably at least equal if not better then that.
> 
> Any idea if they had incipio accessories in the Verizon store? Love their cases....I know they had one for the charge in store.


Oh the screen is MUCH better than the Charge, no question there. You'll be pleased.

I wasn't at a Verizon store, but I can check with my people manana for you.


----------



## rubinio (Aug 21, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> I've played with it before. And honestly, since I'm going to give it back tomorrow, I haven't really loaded much on it. I kinda want to wait until I get mine to find all the cool little surprises.
> 
> As I alluded to earlier, the radio issues are starting to bug me. It seems to get unstable around low signal scenarios. For reference, I'm running 4.0.1. This is the only thing I see that really makes me think it could be held back to tweak it some more.
> 
> ...


thank you and I'll try to keep my og alive for a few more days hopefully it won't have to be weeks ,also knowing that Verizon stores already have them in stock now its just a matter of short time, they can't just hold them in stock like that !
anyway have fun with it just keep it safe ;-);-)


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I know you can't say much about the battery life as you won't get a few cycles in but as I'm sure you are using the heck out of it how is it doing thus far?


----------



## zeuswsu (Jun 23, 2011)

Last question from me I promise...is it as fast on the web as the reviews say? I know u said you are having connection problems but how is the browser? Does it seem to scroll and load pages fast?


----------



## tjthebest (Aug 3, 2011)

zeuswsu said:


> Last question from me I promise...is it as fast on the web as the reviews say? I know u said you are having connection problems but how is the browser? Does it seem to scroll and load pages fast?


Ooh good one!


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## zeuswsu (Jun 23, 2011)

tjthebest said:


> Ooh good one!


lol thanks!


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> The auto brightness tends to be conservative though, which is fine by me.


AWESOME. Stock thunderbolt will not go below 50% brightness on auto which kills battery since I'm in very low light a lot (I stay up late). Kills battery and hurts my eyes in the morning.


----------



## TeeX (Jun 6, 2011)

appreciate this thread Mexiken. Operating in serious covet-mode right now.


----------



## Dem389 (Jun 19, 2011)

My question is what do you do for a living that you get to play with it and are you hiring?

On a serious note, I read somewhere before someone was saying they thought the volume for media and calls wasn't loud enough... How would you say it is ?


----------



## zeuswsu (Jun 23, 2011)

Dem389 said:


> On a serious note, I read somewhere before someone was saying they thought the volume for media and calls wasn't loud enough... How would you say it is ?


Aww yes that had me kind of worried as well


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

My question is:
Does this have the same issue as with the Galaxy SII with the games closing?


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I know you can't say much about the battery life as you won't get a few cycles in but as I'm sure you are using the heck out of it how is it doing thus far?


It's doing well. When its on, its obviously using juice cause of the big screen. But when its off, it's idling NICELY.

I installed Battery Monitor.to check what the mA usage was, but I dunno, it doesn't seem too accurate. Like right now it says with the screen on and using Pandora its using 2mA....not accurate.

On a side note, I LOVE that this phone charges more quickly. The Galaxy 1 charged SO SLOWLY, it bugged me. This one charges quickly. I went from 30-90% in an hour =)


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

zeuswsu said:


> Last question from me I promise...is it as fast on the web as the reviews say? I know u said you are having connection problems but how is the browser? Does it seem to scroll and load pages fast?


Smoking fast on the web. On either 4G or WiFi, its blazing fast. They did some MAJOR work on the browser, and it shows.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Dem389 said:


> My question is what do you do for a living that you get to play with it and are you hiring?
> 
> On a serious note, I read somewhere before someone  was saying they thought the volume for media and calls wasn't loud enough... How would you say it is ?


Can't tell ya, I'd have to kill ya. And we're always accepting applications









The volume is decent. It's not as loud as say, my TBolt with the kickstand out (Im running MIUI) but its loud enough. The speaker sounds CLEAN though. It's fine. Not typical Motorola loud, but its loud enough. You won't have an issue I don't think.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Kayone said:


> My question is:
> Does this have the same issue as with the Galaxy SII with the games closing?


Games closing ???? Didn't notice. All i played was Angry Birds for a couple of mins, just to see what it looked like. Looked and sounded great.


----------



## thedio (Jul 25, 2011)

How is the camera? I know its only 5mp but how does it compare to the tbolt?


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Games closing ???? Didn't notice. All i played was Angry Birds for a couple of mins, just to see what it looked like. Looked and sounded great.


Unfortunately Angry Birds was one of the few games that did work fine on the GSII, but there were a plethora of other games that would just randomly close in the middle of playing. People were saying it was an issue related to the sound (codec? driver? dunno).


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

How does it taste and will it do backdoor?

Seriously, thanks for the info. Its good to be assured its a quality phone.


----------



## skaforey (Aug 1, 2011)

thedio said:


> How is the camera? I know its only 5mp but how does it compare to the tbolt?


http://www.engadget.com/photos/galaxy-nexus-sample-shots-0/

Looks pretty good to me!


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Just in case anyone had any doubt:


----------



## adamd1169 (Aug 17, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Just in case anyone had any doubt:


Photoshopped....

I'm kidding I'm kidding. So when is it coming out?


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

With the low signal issues, what exactly is it doing? on AOSP ROMs, when my Tbolt gets down to around -95dbm signal (on 1x, 3G, or 4G) data becomes unstable, and will start dropping any time I try to load something, and will sometimes drop, reconnect, drop, reconnect, drop reconnect.... very rapidly, where it looks like the data icon is blinking. This is the main reason I am dumping the tbolt as soon as the GN is out.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

adamd1169 said:


> Photoshopped....
> 
> I'm kidding I'm kidding. So when is it coming out?


Can't say


----------



## sephtin (Dec 11, 2011)

Question:

As per here: http://www.talkandroid.com/77193-nfc-installed-in-galaxy-nexus-battery-secure-tokens-may-cause-nfc-issues/#.TuQZ4WNC__0
Since the NFC is in the battery.. if you change out the battery, any idea what needs to be done to get the NFC functioning again? 
Are the config options showing in settings for NFC at all? or is it completely gone?

(I know Wallet isn't included right now on the VZW version, BUT, I have to assume that there are still config options for it in settings (??)... ?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

sephtin said:


> Question:
> 
> As per here: http://www.talkandroid.com/77193-nfc-installed-in-galaxy-nexus-battery-secure-tokens-may-cause-nfc-issues/#.TuQZ4WNC__0
> Since the NFC is in the battery.. if you change out the battery, any idea what needs to be done to get the NFC functioning again?
> ...


Its just an antenna in the battery. There isn't information on it. I think this is a misconception as a lot of people think people can steal your CC info by bumping your phone. That's not the case. Only info you authorize to be sent will transfer over NFC.
As long as the battery you pop in is an official battery and therefore has the antenna, NFC will work. I see no reason for having to set anything up again.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

mandog202 said:


> With the low signal issues, what exactly is it doing? on AOSP ROMs, when my Tbolt gets down to around -95dbm signal (on 1x, 3G, or 4G) data becomes unstable, and will start dropping any time I try to load something, and will sometimes drop, reconnect, drop, reconnect, drop reconnect.... very rapidly, where it looks like the data icon is blinking. This is the main reason I am dumping the tbolt as soon as the GN is out.


It doesn't do that. It seems like it has handoff issues though, but that could have been the network.


----------



## sephtin (Dec 11, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Its just an antenna in the battery. There isn't information on it. I think this is a misconception as a lot of people think people can steal your CC info by bumping your phone. That's not the case. Only info you authorize to be sent will transfer over NFC.
> As long as the battery you pop in is an official battery and therefore has the antenna, NFC will work. I see no reason for having to set anything up again.


Interesting. The article gave me the impression that there's an actual NFC chip IN the battery... ? If that's the case, switching batteries would give a different deviceID (or something)... causing some kind of change to be required.
Look forward to someone that can test it out and confirm though... ?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

sephtin said:


> Interesting. The article gave me the impression that there's an actual NFC chip IN the battery... ? If that's the case, switching batteries would give a different deviceID (or something)... causing some kind of change to be required.
> Look forward to someone that can test it out and confirm though... ?


I don't have one so I'm not certain but I was under the impression that it's just the coil for the antenna. Maybe I'm wrong. If I am then I think it's a stupid design.


----------



## Dem389 (Jun 19, 2011)

sephtin said:


> Interesting. The article gave me the impression that there's an actual NFC chip IN the battery... ? If that's the case, switching batteries would give a different deviceID (or something)... causing some kind of change to be required.
> Look forward to someone that can test it out and confirm though... ?


I read a blurb on one of the sites and I also got the impression the chip is integrated into the battery.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Dem389 said:


> I read a blurb on one of the sites and I also got the impression the chip is integrated into the battery.


If so I'm sorry for the confusion I've caused. Again, I think that sounds like a...not so great idea. I only use one battery so it won't bother me too much.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

I already bought the spare charger with spare batt =(


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> I already bought the spare charger with spare batt =(


Seems like a great deal. I'll be buying it the day it comes out!


----------

